# Fashionista



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2014)

Great pic!


----------



## AprilT (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful, I love the style of dress featured.


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2014)

OMG. Fox stoles. My grandmother used to scare me with hers when I was 3 years old by making them snap at me. She'd move the clip so it would look like their mouths were opening.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice!  I remember having a fox shawl collar on a coat years ago.  When it was time to get rid of the coat, I took the fox fur piece off  and saved it for my daughters (little at the time) when they played dress-up with their friends.  
It was the hit of the little girls neighborhood play sessions.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 26, 2014)

Who is that? Was she an actress? Looks familiar.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 26, 2014)

Honestly,  my eyes are so bad, I didn't even notice the scarf was a fox fur.  Guess because I used to wear a lot of Russian style hats during winter months in my younger days and they weren't real fur.  Plus real fur went out of fashion long ago for many of us, I didn't give it a thought silly me.  Though we did sell fur at one of the boutiques I worked back in the 80's. Even so, the picture is from a different era and woman looks great in the photograph.

OOPS!  It appears she's actually wearing part canine as well.

http://www.shorpy.com/node/18508


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2014)

[h=1]Dressed to Kill: 1935[/h]Info on foxy lady:  Washington, D.C., circa 1935. "Connolly, Francis, Mrs." Wearing parts of at least three different species, including a fur with canine extensions.


----------



## Lee (Oct 13, 2014)

The hat is not much different from what the upper crust British ladies wear. Can't think of the name of what they call those hats at the moment.


----------

